# New to Flatheads



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I have never fished for flatheads before as they are not to common in my area, North east Ohio. Every time i go to Skeeter I try a live gillie but never hooked up caught some nice channels that way though. We generally fish Mogadore for large channels and have caught about 10 over the last two years and this year is just starting to heat up My cousin and I are planning a trip to southern ohio and were just looking for some hints on a place to start. Not honey holes just general waters to try. We have decent gear to try out but want to really catch the bug before we spend the money on better gear. Any advice would be helpful, thanks for the advice guys.
p.s. we are more looking for numbers with the possibility of a biggun.
We also can either shore fish or bank fish which ever is better


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Wouldn't mind even hooking up with some of you experienced guys on here for a night out.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You sound like you may be a little impatient to be a flathead fisherman.
I will give you information that will help.

Go South to the Kimbolton exit and visit the Salt Fork Outdoors bait shop.
There you can get goldfish and recent information on flathead catches.
They will even give directions and show maps so you can find popular flathead spots.



> We have decent gear to try out but want to really catch the bug before we spend the money on better gear.


Maybe a thrifty idea but how much will it cost to replace your adequate outfits? (In case a big flathead gets hooked)



> we are more looking for numbers with the possibility of a biggun.


There are dozens of experienced flathead fisherman looking for any flathead every night. Someone must have given you the impression that flathead were plentiful and easy

Like I said before, flathead fishing means you must be dedicated (my wife says hard headed) and patient. Willing to cope with defeat and frustration.
To be (somewhat)consistent you must go through a long learning curve.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> to be (somewhat)consistent you must go through a long learning curve.


amen to that!!! But well worth it!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Being really patient and a forgiving wife. Just remember, you cant catch a flathead on the couch. You need to go fish and get experience. 

CC


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

my main issue is not that I dont spend enough time on the water my issue is that I spend alot of time on the wrong water. It is fairly expensive for me to reguraly visit a lake that even has a decent population of flatheads. My gear that I have is decent enough to handle a big fish, it would just be at the low end of good gear. before I spend the money of better gear, I just wanted a chance at catching one. I dont expect miracles, because I have hunted the same lake for 3 years and have finally developed a good strategy at regurally catching 15+ pound channels. I know there is work involved, I was just looking for a starting chapter


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Like Robby said, go to salt fork...That lake is your best bet at tangling with a flathead. Fishing for flatheads takes alot of patience and dedication...I fished the Tusc River hard for flatheads for several years before I caught one over 20lbs. And fished the lakes for a couple years before I ever caught even ONE flathead!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

katfish said:


> You sound like you may be a little impatient to be a flathead fisherman.
> I will give you information that will help.
> 
> Go South to the Kimbolton exit and visit the Salt Fork Outdoors bait shop.
> ...


Very well said Robby, and trust me my girlfriend would say the same thing about me! You just have to stay with it and have patience. You may go on seven different trips before you get into 1 flathead. But once you do, you will be hooked! Good luck!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishnhunt

If you have read many of my post you know I encourage people to flathead fish. At the same time I caution them that consistently catching flathead is a tough road.










It is fairly expensive for anyone to go flathead fishing. The cost of fishing for anything outweighs the results in fish. No one can claim to have a place where you can definitely catch flathead even one out of 3 nights fishing.

This would be like winning a gold medal in the Olympics without having to train. I really feel bad that flathead aren't more numerous and easy to catch but they are not.

If you surf the net you will notice there is a shortage of flathead catfish guides. This is because people will not pay $$ to fish several nights without catching a fish.

The big payoff is fighting a fish that rocks your teeth (in Duckys case tooth)










Many flathead fishermen I talk to often get so frustrated chasing flathead that they take time off to fish for other species to regain confidence in their fishing abilities.

Think of it like hunting a 12 point buck. You know they are out there and you wish they were easy but they are not.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> The big payoff is fighting a fish that rocks your teeth (in Duckys case tooth)


Whats that all about i have all my teeth, or u just say im a ******* if so Yes i am and i is proud of it.
all my teeth are there u got to look past the copenhagen stain


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry Brock
I was getting tired of picking on Richard










Ya gotta admit you got glowing eyes


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> Ya gotta admit you got glowing eyes


O yea, i got walleye in me


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ha Ha, Now that's funny right there!


----------

